# 24 Season 5 to Re-Air on FOX



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

Directly from FOX.COM

"Want to catch up on Season 5? FOX will air the entire season, 2 hours at a time. Fridays 8/7c starting June 16th "


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Old news.


----------



## jeremybb (Apr 11, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Old news.


Not to me. Thanks for the post.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

jeremybb said:


> Not to me. Thanks for the post.


Your Welcome!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

If you watch Fox at all, they've been promo-ing the buh-jeebers out of it for quite some time, now.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> If you watch Fox at all, they've been promo-ing the buh-jeebers out of it for quite some time, now.


We appreciate the heads up because human beings rarely watch fox except for the content of a couple of shows so we never see the promos.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Not to mention the fact that most of us here have devices capable of skipping through these promos . I watch a reasonable amount of FOX, and I can't say I've noticed any 24 rerun promos.

Drew


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> If you watch Fox at all, they've been promo-ing the buh-jeebers out of it for quite some time, now.


Pretty much 75% of the shows I watch are on Fox, and this is the first I've heard of it. Never watch commercials you don't hear of this stuff.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

Very cool! This is the first season that we missed -- and I love the idea of being able to watch it two hours at a time! 

I'm very excited -- thanks for sharing! 

--Katie


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

thanks for sticking up for me


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

i posted this last week...only a couple people saw it. Glad someone reposted and it helped


----------

